# IBS in pregnancy



## dness7 (Feb 21, 2002)

Hi,I am new to this site. i have had IBS for 8 years. I am 32 weeks pregnant and had morning sickness until I was 30 weeks pregnant. i just went to see my gastroenterologist today and told him that when i went off my birth control pills I got 98% better but as soon as i got pregnant I became sicker and sicker! He told me that the hormones were to blame. Has anyone else experienced this? It took me 7 years to finally figure out my main trigger after multiple tests and cutiing almost evrything out of my diet. i also have multiple food allergies but the big one was the birth control pills!Danielle


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

A lot of people have noticed that BC pills affected them either for the better or worse. It seems like D types are more likely to do better with the pill, and C types are more likely to do worse with the pill.Many people have said starting/stopping the pill dramatically affected their symptoms. Hormones definitely affect things a lot!!


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

Hi Danielle & welcome to the board. My doctor told me the same thing that changes have to do with hormones while pregnant. I had the opposite effect you did. When I was pregnant I felt wonderful. My Ibs-D was totally gone. My son is going to be 7 weeks old and everything is back and I am constantly running to the bathroom. When I was on the pill it got worse. I was on the Depo a few years ago and everything was better so I am trying that again. I got my first shot yesterday so we'll see what happens. I think it again varies from person to person, cause I went exactly opposite of what Luna says. Anna


----------

